# newest projects



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 28, 2018)

working on my next project. Molded the sheath today, looking for some watch internals to size and bore the handles. I am debating on the final clear coating on the handles, should I use a clear resin over the ivory? Has any one ever done something like that?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 28, 2018)

here is a saw blade butcher knife I finished too...black walnut handles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

